# What can I salvage from my rb26[spun bearing]?



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Long story short, after exporting my r32 gtr from UK halfway across the globe and paying 100% of its worth in tax, stupid me put in 95RON petrol in the car on the way back from the port. 

Ran on boost a couple of times, now there's a distinct knock which I'm pretty sure is a spun bearing.

However, engine starts up fine, no smoke and still gives good oil pressure. Idles fine as well. 

Not overheating, oil temp around 90C idle in the tropical heat, water temp halfway as usual.

The only thing is the rattle.

Going to trailer the car to a garage. Just wondering what can I salvage?
Is the crank and pistons automatically junk with a spun bearing?

Thanks in advance....

p/s still loving the fact that my dream car is on my driveway although it's sick...looking forward to a fresh engined r32 gtr


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

If that's what happened I doubt it's big ends, more likely ring lands from detonation.
Either way, it's engine out and way expensive.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

To me it sounds exactly the same as what my engine did, and it was only a spun bearing.

The whole engine was fine, Just needed the crank and rods resized, new bearings, and the crank re balanced.

I would recomend a oil pump upgrade, and at least the tomei sump baffle.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

cheers...now on the lookout for a fresh shortblock....

prefer near midlands area but willing to travel to pick up lol


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

hmmm might be in for some good news... been listening to a heap of videos on youtube and my tapping engine might be piston slap rather than big ends...

its worse when cold and seems to go away when oil temp goes up...previous owner did say it had hks forged pistons

anyway will drop the oil on friday and cut open the oil filter to look for metal shavings


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

bit of an update, seems its unlikely to be bearings...its actually a ticking or tapping noise rather than a clunking or thudding...

at cold start up, there's a bit of vibration felt on the engine covers together with the sound but when oil temps go around 70-80C, the engine is silky smooth and no sound is heard

oil pressure is good too (on the old oil pressure sensor for what its worth), 3 bar at 3k rpm, 4 bar at 4k rpm

no sign of shavings

whatdya reckon? tappets/lifters? piston slap? :nervous:


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Take it to someone who knows what they are doing!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

bigmikespec said:


> Take it to someone who knows what they are doing!


X2:chairshot

It can still be bearings with a noise like that....But BigMike is right, Don't piss about, Get it to an expert.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

lol I'm now 7000 miles away from my car....will take it to a garage when we are reunited :clap:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

News?


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

:chuckle: Long story short, the bearings were pristine.

Still, somehow the engine morphed into a rb30 :chuckle:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150560-most-travelled-r32-gtr.html


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Explain


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Taven888 said:


> Explain


Click the link :nervous:


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

Why are you shure that it was the 95Ron that spun that bearing ?

Btw very nice new RB30 Engine you god build


----------

